# Worldmark - Hawaii in a Month?



## Swedegeek (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd like to use my Worldmark points to get a week in Hawaii sometime in late January or February of 2011.  Ok, I know its a long shot, but....

I've got 26,000 point in the bank, another 7000 coming 1/1/2011, (and therefore 7000 expiring at the end of January).  I'd like to use the 7000 points before they expire, but am willing to make a reservation for next year with them.  

Of course, there's no space available at the Worldmark resorts.  Is there a way to work a trade for another resort somehow?  What's the best way to watch for cancellations?  

I'd be ok with using cash instead of points if there's a way to do that - any suggestions?   

Any other ways to approach this?  

Thanks


----------



## Luanne (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm not sure how it works with Wyndham, but January/February and through March is a very popular time to go to Hawaii since it's when the whales are there.  For example, I currently have an exchange request in for March 2012, and have had it in for months now.  My request is with Trading Places Maui, but maybe you get the idea.


----------



## LLW (Dec 30, 2010)

Swedegeek said:


> I'd like to use my Worldmark points to get a week in Hawaii sometime in late January or February of 2011.  Ok, I know its a long shot, but....
> 
> I've got 26,000 point in the bank, another 7000 coming 1/1/2011, (and therefore 7000 expiring at the end of January).  I'd like to use the 7000 points before they expire, but am willing to make a reservation for next year with them.
> 
> ...



The best way to watch for cancellations with Worldmark resorts is to call and get on the WM waitlist. A lot of cancellations will happen right before the 30-day cancellation deadline. Ask what your level is (1-most likely, 2, or 3-least likely) so you will hve a general idea. You will still need to watch on line, yourself, for things that fall through the cracks.

The best way to watch for cancellations in Hawaii with II, after Flexchange starts, is to search from 1:30 a.m. to 6 a.m. Pacific Time.

The best way to watch for cancellations with the independents is to call each one and ask them to watch for you.

Your 7K credits may be used to book a placeholder reservation 13 months out. When you need to use them after they expire, don't cancel on line, but call to cancel AND *IMMEDIATELY* put them into another reservation, before the overnight program runs and kills them if they are not in a reservation.


----------



## LLW (Dec 30, 2010)

P.S. The WM waitlist will only work if your request is made before 30 days of check-in, and it works from the time of request to when Exotic Bonus Times starts at 30 days. During the EBT period you would have to watch the system on line as much as you can (e.g. every hour), in order to catch the cancellations.


----------



## cotraveller (Dec 30, 2010)

You will have better odds of getting a week if you are willing to piece it together a day or few at a time.  If you see a day(s) in a week you want, book it and watch for other days to appear.  I've put together a week that way starting with a single day and using 3 or 4 separate reservations.  The VPC can patch together individual bookings to make a continuous reservation.  Just make sure all of the individual pieces you book are for the same unit size and type so you don't have to move or pay additional housekeeping once they are combined into a single reservation..

You can watch for those days yourself and also have them set up the waitlist for any days available.  If you don't have the full week before the cancellation date you can cancel any days you have booked with no penalty.


----------



## cruisin (Dec 31, 2010)

It should be easy if you follow the above advice, tons of cancellations a couple weeks out, if you are dilligent, you will probably get something


----------

